# Your GSD's Theme Song



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Is there a song out there that reminds you of your GSD? Everytime I hear this song on my Ipod, I think of Wolfie for some reason. LOL


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL! Samson is named after Samson Simpson from the movie half baked. I'd post that song but i don't know if it's illegal to post that kind of song here  lol


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I see a video of Wolfie to that tune! 

Here is Layla's theme song (obviously)


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My dogs, to their theme song 






A friend suggested the song when I was making the slideshow, and I thought it fit Tessa perfectly. Logan used to looovvveee when I sang (and I'm a horrible singer,) he would get all excited and crawl into my lap and shove his head against me. I'd always sing along to this song, so he would recognize the music and come running when he heard it start.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie loves it when I sing too! He likes " Who Let the Dogs Out" haha I love the slide show.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Lin said:


> My dogs, to their theme song
> 
> YouTube - My German Shepherds w/ various fosters
> 
> A friend suggested the song when I was making the slideshow, and I thought it fit Tessa perfectly. Logan used to looovvveee when I sang (and I'm a horrible singer,) he would get all excited and crawl into my lap and shove his head against me. I'd always sing along to this song, so he would recognize the music and come running when he heard it start.


That made me cry! I'm going to have to share it with my neighbor who fosters lots of animals!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

JazzNScout said:


> I see a video of Wolfie to that tune!
> 
> Here is Layla's theme song (obviously)
> 
> YouTube - Layla Acoustic - Eric Clapton


I still breakdown when I hear this - it was why I called her Layla. Hope EC doesn't play it on 21st at Royal Albert Hall.

This is Kayleigh's song





This is Vixen's - it was either I took her or the owner would take her to Battersea Dogs' Home


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the video and photos of your Layla! What an expressive face!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Boys Like Girls~ Hero/Heroine 

Reminds me of my Sinister boyyyy! :wub:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

"I'm Keeping You" by Tanya Donnelly.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kanes song.

Thats right. 

The A Team theme song.

Imagine. German shepherd in slow motion running towards you, slow mtoiong running away, slow motion running back with zebra in mouth. lol

YouTube - The A-Team Full Theme Tune


Or.......Same scene, but with Bionic woman with her bionic dog Max music. lol. You know the music that plays while the dog is in motion. lol

YouTube - The Bionic Dog


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, that's some serious music...I was going to come up with circus music or something.

I'm still thinking...possibly the Batman theme from the cheesy tv series.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Eva's would for sure be Maniac from the movie Flashdance. Eva is either going 100 miles an hour chasing the cats or passed out asleep. Gotta love that puppy energy.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think Niko has a theme song (he's not that into music  ) but Rosa's theme song is Rage Against the Machine's "Killing in the Name Of." I won't post a link to the video for obvious reasons, but she particularly likes the last few lyrics.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

For whatever reason this song makes me think of Odin, I think because it means "shark" and I used to frequently refer to him as the landshark when he was younger. The Batman song like someone mentioned already is pretty fitting too.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

*OH THAT's EASY!*

The Max and Ruby theme song.. duh! :crazy:


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

"Thunderstruck" by AC/DC. I have a friend, Carlos Mariveles, who's a professional photographer. He shot pics of Hunther at his semi-retirement Schutzhund III trial and made a slideshow with that song:

http://tinyurl.com/2agc53o


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Easy one.

YouTube - The Benny Hill Show Theme Tune


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

brembo said:


> Easy one.
> 
> YouTube - The Benny Hill Show Theme Tune


:rofl:

Your dog must be a lot of fun!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

brembo said:


> Easy one.
> 
> YouTube - The Benny Hill Show Theme Tune


hahaha thats funny


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, all these dogs have awesome theme songs!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Ours is "You'll Be In My Heart" by Phil Collins


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I made this from a perfect day out with Layla.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Good_Karma said:


> Rosa's theme song is Rage Against the Machine's "Killing in the Name Of." I won't post a link to the video for obvious reasons, but she particularly likes the last few lyrics.


LOL. I had to go look up the lyrics. :wild:


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Riley used to be really bad about getting into the trash. As I look back I can totally see the "whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when they come for you. Bad boy bad boy!" lol. I also always say "oh oh oh OOOHH RILEY! Doggie parts" and he gets all excited.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar's is Learning to Breathe by Switchfoot


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lin said:


> LOL. I had to go look up the lyrics. :wild:


She has more of a potty mouth than you expect by looking at her.


----------



## Powie (Mar 29, 2011)

I think Powie's theme song would be Van Halen's "Runnin' With The Devil"....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Faith wraps the boys around her little finger, so I guess her theme song would have to be ... A LITTLE BRAINS, A LITTLE TALENT*


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor's theme song would be Lowrider by War.






The song just seems to suit Thor, and "all our friends" know him. Not to mention, he is built like a 60's/70's muscle car and while he won't beat you at top speeds, he'll take you off the line any day.


----------

